# Henry Rollins



## noodles (Aug 1, 2007)

Last night, I watched this:







I swear, I had to pause it a few times because I couldn't stop laughing. I've always liked Hank, but I never knew just how funny he could be. The movie premier/after party bit had me, quite literally, falling off of my couch. One of the funniest things I've ever heard. I'll never look at sushi the same way again.

Go rent this now. I'm taking it back to Blockbuster tonight, then I'm heading over to the mall to buy it.


----------



## Leon (Aug 1, 2007)

he's on tour this year, i hope to see him live 

[action=Leon]will rent that![/action]


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 1, 2007)

I didn't know he did standup


----------



## Leon (Aug 1, 2007)

Rollins can be very funny, but he isn't a comedian. he's a storyteller.

and IIRC, he's been doing his 'spoken word' tours for something like 20 years or so.


----------



## eaeolian (Aug 1, 2007)

It's not really "standup", per se. He just rants, but it's damn funny, and usually pretty insightful, even when I don't agree with him.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 1, 2007)

Oh okay, ranting I do remember...


----------



## noodles (Aug 1, 2007)

Leon said:


> he's on tour this year, i hope to see him live



HENRY ROLLINS.COM

I've never seen his spoken word before, so I'm catching him when he comes through here in October.



Leon said:


> Rollins can be very funny, but he isn't a comedian. he's a storyteller.



I think it is a pretty fine distinction, because he is great at establishing that natural comedic rhythm and pacing that keeps you in stitches. I guess the material is what sets it apart, since his approach is similar to Dennis Miller, only much more energetic.


----------



## Ancestor (Aug 2, 2007)

I admire the hell out of Rollins. I don't always agree with him, but he's got guts. I really liked Get in the Van and Planet Joe. Here's something he did that I think is pretty great.


----------



## Shannon (Aug 2, 2007)

^ Awesome. Thanks for that.


----------



## amonb (Aug 2, 2007)

I remember watching that one back in the mid 90s...it was so dark...he wrote a wicked poem about his mum.

he's a total sociopath tho


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Aug 3, 2007)

I saw his spoken word about 7 or 8 years ago, was well worth it and wouldn't mind going again


----------

